# Cardio kickboxing Music list?



## Sensei Payne

Anyone have any good ideas for Music for a Cardio kickboxing class?  Remember the age group is 13 years old and up, and geared toward women.

Any suggestions would be helpful


----------



## SapphireStar

I've heard mostly all hard rock (classic, 80s, 90s),  metal, grunge, some pop in our dojo classes;  anything pretty much that's a good, loud hard beat that will keep people moving.   I know I saw a cardio class video on YouTube once that was to Led Zeppelin's Immigrant Song.


----------



## Sensei Payne

This class is mostly geared toward women...So maybe that will help in the music selection.
Thought I would edit and elaborate.  I was told to play music that is empowering to women and up beat...what would women get empowered by?As a 24 year old male, I could listen to almost any kind of Rock music and be fine, but i really want to make the ladies feel good about themselves and what they are doing.


----------



## SapphireStar

There are quite a few girls in the kickboxing classes at our dojo.  I would estimate ages early 20s up to 40s.  It's not only the music, but the teacher encouraging/yelling in a firm but positive tone of voice to help people keep going and making it fun.  The student teacher (female) is good, she is firm and gentle.  The master himself yells like a drill sergeant but it's all in a fun and positive manner.  Everybody laughs during classes.   The music is a big part of it, but the attitude of the teachers will make or break any class and the more you encourage the girls directly, the better it will be.    Ask your ladies for ideas, what they'd like to hear as well.  Tell them it's their class, it's all for them and you'd like their input. 

I'll see if I can go in a bit early tonite, listen to the KBX class music and post a few ideas of what they're playing to help jumpstart your playlist.  Obviously nothing with the word "b__ch" in it, no serious swears like "F".  

Try searchng youtube for KBX class videos and listen to what they've got.


----------



## Omar B

For a class geared towards women in that age group you can save yourself a lot of hassle by just piping Pandora into a room and start a playlist with any one big pop artist girls seem to be into.  If you start a playlist with a name like Lady Gaga or Madonna I think it should intuitively pick things in a similar vein and most of the women their might already like that stuff.


----------



## Tez3

Sensei Payne said:


> This class is mostly geared toward women...So maybe that will help in the music selection.
> Thought I would edit and elaborate. I was told to play music that is empowering to women and up beat...what would women get empowered by?As a 24 year old male, I could listen to almost any kind of Rock music and be fine, but i really want to make the ladies feel good about themselves and what they are doing.


 
Beating up condescending men usually empowers women.
It's easy....ask them what they want to train to and I'd make it better than just a 'cardio kickboxing' class, teach them to actually punch and kick, now that's empowering for anyone.


----------



## Sensei Payne

So i had the class and I found that for the ladies, usually Pandora's Lady Gaga channel works pretty well..a whole lot of bass, and fast beats.


----------

